# LOST: Yellow 8.5' Cataract Oar - Blue River (silverthorne)



## ander389 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anyway, I lost an Oar on the Blue river between Silverthorne and the Green Mountain Res. Trade beer for the Oar if found.

8' or 8.5' yellow Cataract shaft with magnum blade, sleeve, right, counterweight, and duck tape around weight. Please contact me if found. [email protected]


----------

